#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which movie gets better in second viewing?

## Bhavya

When we watch the movie the first time, we get more questions than answers and we left scratching our head as to what the actually happened. It nearly seems like the filmmakers got indolent and hurried the ending, or had to end up shooting prematurely. Then when we watch it the second time everything begins to fall in place. Each and every single piece of the puzzle fits in perfectly. For you guys, which movie gets better in second viewing?

----------


## subasan

> When we watch the movie the first time, we get more questions than answers and we left scratching our head as to what the actually happened. It nearly seems like the filmmakers got indolent and hurried the ending, or had to end up shooting prematurely. Then when we watch it the second time everything begins to fall in place. Each and every single piece of the puzzle fits in perfectly. For you guys, which movie gets better in second viewing?


I've watched all Mani Ratnam movies more than twice. There are many details left in the first place which we won't notice. But watching it the second time will make it abrupt. For example, spoiler alert, in the recent movie CCV, you can easily see that Varadhan (Arvind Swamy) character is the killer from the first shot. His reactions are so intact. You won't notice this the first time. 

You notice the shot division, scene conceptualization, camera angels, people's position/reactions, colors used in the frame. Unconsciously everything adds value to our movie experience. There are lot of imperfections(in the people) which makes it perfect. 

If you're movie lover, read this book named *Conversations with Mani Ratnam*  by *Baradwaj Rangan*.Most of his earlier movies are discussed and explained in detail. This will give you an insight.

----------


## Bhavya

> I've watched all Mani Ratnam movies more than twice. There are many details left in the first place which we won't notice. But watching it the second time will make it abrupt. For example, spoiler alert, in the recent movie CCV, you can easily see that Varadhan (Arvind Swamy) character is the killer from the first shot. His reactions are so intact. You won't notice this the first time. 
> 
> You notice the shot division, scene conceptualization, camera angels, people's position/reactions, colors used in the frame. Unconsciously everything adds value to our movie experience. There are lot of imperfections(in the people) which makes it perfect. 
> 
> If you're movie lover, read this book named *Conversations with Mani Ratnam*  by *Baradwaj Rangan*.Most of his earlier movies are discussed and explained in detail. This will give you an insight.


I think You are a Mani Ratnam fan, Can you tell me which is your favourite Mani Ratnam movie? I will try to read that book.

----------


## subasan

> I think You are a Mani Ratnam fan, Can you tell me which is your favourite Mani Ratnam movie? I will try to read that book.


I'm a entertainment lover and admire good movies. If you wish to consider me as a fan then yes, i'm a fan! I like all his movies. I don't have one but two favourites, *Nayagan* and *Thalapathy*. My visually liked movie is Kattru Veliyidai captured by *Ravi Varman*. Also, for the record, Kadal and Raavanan are better movie of his than CCV.

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm a entertainment lover and admire good movies. If you wish to consider me as a fan then yes, i'm a fan! I like all his movies. I don't have one but two favourites, *Nayagan* and *Thalapathy*. My visually liked movie is Kattru Veliyidai captured by *Ravi Varman*. Also, for the record, Kadal and Raavanan are better movie of his than CCV.


In the above movie list I like Thalapathy and Raavanan, both movies are my favourite.

----------


## subasan

> In the above movie list I like Thalapathy and Raavanan, both movies are my favourite.


That's nice. I forgot to mention one more movie, Thiruda Thiruda is my favourite childhood movie and i don't know who Mani Ratnam was at that time.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> That's nice. I forgot to mention one more movie, Thiruda Thiruda is my favourite childhood movie and i don't know who Mani Ratnam was at that time.


Thiruda Thiruda is a fantastic movie I loved it. I didn't know it was directed by Mani Ratnam, Thanks for sharing this information.

----------


## subasan

> Thiruda Thiruda is a fantastic movie I loved it. I didn't know it was directed by Mani Ratnam, Thanks for sharing this information.


You hardly knew or watch movies, isn't it?

----------


## Bhavya

> You hardly knew or watch movies, isn't it?


Yeah, It's very true, Past two years I rarely watch movies because I adopt reading as my entertainment and hobby. If I have the whole day free I would spend it on reading and watching youtube and chatting with my friends and relatives. Without my knowledge, I totally stop watching movies.especially in these past 6 months.

----------


## subasan

> Yeah, It's very true, Past two years I rarely watch movies because I adopt reading as my entertainment and hobby. If I have the whole day free I would spend it on reading and watching youtube and chatting with my friends and relatives. Without my knowledge, I totally stop watching movies.especially in these past 6 months.


That's insane! I can't stay like that. I adore movies.

----------


## Bhavya

> That's insane! I can't stay like that. I adore movies.


 It's not insane at all, It's just happened without my knowledge but I didn't miss it, in fact, Nowadays I am more focusing on real-life fun than these fictional entertainments. I love to watch movies but in recent time I hardly get a mindset to sit and watch a 3 hours movie, I don't know why

----------


## subasan

> It's not insane at all, It's just happened without my knowledge but I didn't miss it, in fact, Nowadays I am more focusing on real-life fun than these fictional entertainments. I love to watch movies but in recent time I hardly get a mindset to sit and watch a 3 hours movie, I don't know why


Its just a metaphor!!  :Confused:  but I appreciate your effort.

----------


## Bhavya

> Its just a metaphor!!


I got it.




> but I appreciate your effort.


Actually, I didn't make any effort, It naturally happened.

----------

